

A new location software for Android - boxiongboost
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.paulxiong.imhereplus
"Im Here Plus" is a combination of "I'm here" and "Where are you?"<p>"Im Here Plus" is a combination of "I'm here", "Where are you?" and SMS popup.
"Im Here Plus" allows you to use SMS text messaging to check the status and GPS location of any person on your contact list, as long as they have "Im Here Plus" installed as well. You may also choose to send others your current location via SMS, whether with just your GPS address or with an edited personalized location.
Anyone can also text you "where r u?" from any device and receive an automatic response with your availability (which you may manually select: busy or free), as well as your current GPS location.
======
pspeter3
This looks like it could be the first step to having Harry Potter's Marauder's
Map

